# temporary accomodation lisbon



## laura1976 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello,
I'm moving to Lisbon in June, and I'm looking for temporary accomodation for me and my family (2 adults and 2 babies). I'd like to rent a small apartment or studio for 1 or 2 months, until I find a long-term accomodation. I'm looking for something cheap - it doesn't have to be big, just comfortable enough for the 4 of us (1 bedroom can be enough for us). Do you have any suggestions?
Cheers,
Laura1976


----------



## jjnorty (May 14, 2009)

Hi Laura, one thing we have found, depending on how close/far you want to be from centre of the city is some of the campsites rent out bungalows which are cheaper by the month or even mobile homes and caravans. Try Orbitur Guincho (near Cascais but not the easiest to get into Lisbon unless you have a car) or Orbitur Costa da Caparica (on the other side of the river and just a walk to the town with bus links, ferry links and shops) None of them very glamourous but if it is short term and price sensitive then this may be your option.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

laura1976 said:


> Hello,
> I'm moving to Lisbon in June, and I'm looking for temporary accomodation for me and my family (2 adults and 2 babies). I'd like to rent a small apartment or studio for 1 or 2 months, until I find a long-term accomodation. I'm looking for something cheap - it doesn't have to be big, just comfortable enough for the 4 of us (1 bedroom can be enough for us). Do you have any suggestions?
> Cheers,
> Laura1976


hi Laura, try casa sapo for apartments to rent, lots available in Lisbon


----------



## laura1976 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you both for your help!
Cheers
Laura


----------

